# Weird early pedal thing....any I'd?



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## partsguy (Oct 15, 2014)

That looks like something from a Dr. Seuss book.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 15, 2014)

With the cottered cranks and the pressed steel wheels it looks Asian- are there any other clues?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2014)

Really Kool!


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 1, 2014)

*take more pics need to know more*

There must be ? theres something on the hub cap and some parts look to new post war asian like you said but i think we can all agree on one thing the FLUX CAPASITOR IS BENT JUMPIN JIGAWATTS


----------

